# Do you want kids?



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

I've heard a few people say that a lot of guys don't want kids but I haven't really found that to be the case from guys I've talked to. So here's a nice scientific poll to find out for sure. 


No kids for me, thanks.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

I know what you mean, I always thought that as a female who doesn't want kids, I would have no problem meeting a guy that felt the same way, but almost every guy around my age I talk to either does or isn't sure, which isn't going to work well in a long term relationship when I've been sure on my decision for forever, heh.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't want kids.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a very strong desire to have children (or, perhaps a child - I'm not certain that I'd ever be in a position to support more than one child responsibly, financially or otherwise); in some respects, however, it seems very unwise for someone like me to do so. My mental health issues are fairly significant, and I wouldn't want a child to grow up in torment because of his/her mother (me) -- which is what happened with my parents. I'm afraid of repeating their mistakes, or overcompensating to make different mistakes but every bit as profoundly damaging, or burdening them from the start with unfortunate genetic predispositions. Also, my time in which to do so is...dwindling, fairly quickly.

However, I can't really imagine anything more gratifying to me than nurturing a helpless little snotty mess into a complex, beautiful human being with thoughts and desires of his/her own.


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't want kids. Ive never liked them personally. And i wouldn't be able to have any if i truly did want some.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

I dunno, I kinda think having a kid would be cool, but I also don't think I'm in any condition to be a parent right now. I dunno, one day maybe.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't want kids.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Good lord, no, I don't ever want to have kids. I am simply not up to the responsibilities involved. I would be so in over my head, it wouldn't even be funny. I'm content enough being an uncle.

Oh, and this topic always makes me think of Philip Larkin's poem "This Be the Verse," which nicely articulates another reason I'm not interested in having kids.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think so?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't know. If I were ever to have one, it would just be one.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Kids?

Hahaha.

No.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't want kids. I have had plenty of time to think this through. There's been alot of self-reflection. My parents are in there 60's now and I don't think they really want to babysit, anymore. My nieces are almost in their teens.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Wait in enough lines at the supermarket or your local target, and you'll realize why I don't want kids.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

don't want. but it's a moot point anyways :|


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Let me think.


Hell no. I'll spare them the suffering.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Certainly not now. Maybe never. 

It's hard for me to say. I imagine it would be a very fulfilling experience. My major concern is that I would be a terrible father, considering my own troubled upbringing (if you want to call it that). Also I've had little exposure to kids, so I'm not sure how much I like them or how well I can handle them.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

well, even though i can afford..... a few kids (_don't let my forum name fool ya_)

I think I would fail as a parent, like either I would be too strict and the child would resent me and rebel resulting in them ruining thier life

or

I would be too lenient and they would just go wild resulting in them ruining thier life.

and plus, we have too many people on this planet anyway.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell no!


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Just curious. How much are they?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Happ2beme said:


> Just curious. How much are they?


They're free when you get them, but over time, they cost a lot. The price for them varies, but I'd say at least 10 grand for each one... if you don't factor in college and wants.

I want kids.
I've wanted them ever since I could remember. 
I don't know what it is. I would say it's just the female instinct to want children, but I know there are plenty of women who do not ever want children, ever. I just know I want some and I don't think I'd be too bad of a mother.


----------



## stina (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm only 18 and I've never really actively sought out a relationship with a guy, so I think it's kind of weird that I really do want kids in the future. 
I'd love to have my very own child who I can mold and love and watch grow up knowing I made them and they're a part of me (as corny as it sounds). 
However, It's a HUGE responsibility and I don't want to end up screwing them up. Also, I'd hate to go through the whole pregnancy/giving birth process - sounds absolutely horrid.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would love to experience parenthood one day, whether it be an adopted child or not (I feel there are already too many people on this planet). One day I hope to get the opportunity to do so alongside a beautiful wife.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't really thought about it enough. It's too early for me. At this point, I'm thinking no way, I can barely take care of myself, but that doesn't mean I won't change my mind in the future.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't want kids, kids annoy me. Not sure if my own would, but its certainly more responsibiliy then I'd ever want.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't really know right now. Maybe someday, but I'm not yet at the point in life where i have to decide now. I wouldn't mind i guess, later, but ask me back this question when i will be like 25-30 and then i will probably have a more definite answer.


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

I think,I already have some.:doh


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Zeddicus said:


> Let me think.
> 
> Hell no. I'll spare them the suffering.


Ditto.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Sure


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

noooo


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't want kids for several reasons.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a guy and I want kids.

I can just picture it. I will be married at this time, of course. When she lets me know that she is expecting, I'll say the child isn't mine and want a DNA test. :spit :haha


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think so... Not entirely decided though.


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm leaning towards no, but for some reason unknown to me, having a child somewhat feels right? Of course, I'd have to have my life together and have my mental disorders under control, which I'm not sure I can ever do. So maybe, but probably no.

It wouldn't happen for another 10+ years anyway; I couldn't imagine having children in my twenties! :|


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

One day


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't have any & don't want to get any.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not father material, even if I'm great with kids and they warm up to me real fast. I'm too ****ed up in the head to have my own kids.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think so. Which is weird, because back when I was younger I actually did have a strong desire to have kids. I guess there are two reasons why I wouldn't want children though. For one thing, I wouldn't want them to inherit my "problems." For another, I've watched waaay too many episodes of Supernanny in my life.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't want any kids, not because I don't like them, but because i don't want them to suffer:b they'll probably inherit all my sensitivities and i don't think i can bear that.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm morally opposed to reproduction.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

i really want kids and a family and all that. i have to find a man first though.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, I'm not passing on my genes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never wanted kids.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

No, never.


----------



## Hoofservant (Apr 15, 2009)

Not for me, thanks. I don't think I'd be a terrible mother, I just don't like kids and feel no maternal instincts towards having them. I've been told before "But it's different when they're yours!" and I'm sure I would love them, but I believe I'll have a happier life being free without any little crib lizards latching on to me. Hedonistic? Sure, but I'm not here to please anybody but myself anyways.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I would LOVE to have kids. The only way it will happen now though is through a site like free-sperm-donations.com - I've thought about it a few times but I always bottle it.

(Bottle it... geddit?!)


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't even like children. Ok, sometimes they're cute, but mostly - yuck. Never having children.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Definitely :yes Whenever I see a baby, I just melt to a pile of goo. I have a really strong urge to cuddle them and kiss them etc. I have a long-term boyfriend and I'm sure he wants children too, just not yet.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> I used to want 3 or 4 (Like have 3, then have one more a decade later because all at once is too many).
> 
> But recently something happened (basically it finally dawned on me how evil and disgusting this world really is) which made me think i don't want to bring kids to this world...so I don't know what the hell anymore. :stu


i know the feeling laribbon >w<


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, although the thought of losing them suddenly would constantly be on my mind, for certain reasons. But the love would be worth the fear.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Absolutely not... I'd rather end my own life than have one, honestly. Not that it will ever be an issue.


----------



## banjerbanjo (May 18, 2009)

I don't really know. I can't stand most kids, but my niece is awesome. If I knew that my kid would be like her then I would want to. 

Although, I'm scared that if I had kids I would push them into playing instruments too much.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

I might, but only if I was in a long term relationship that I felt really comfortable in, and if my SA wasn't as bad as it is at the moment. Otherwise, absolutely not.


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

Nobody has the moral right to play god and have children - especially in an over-populated planet of scarce resources on which there are many children already without homes - why not adopt if one wants to nurture young children - that way there is at least some sort of consent involved.

My short answer is "No."


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

I said no for several reasons, firstly kids actually make me anxious for some reason also because i have to many personal issues to deal with so i don't think i could be an effective parent. Money is also a big issue. The other main reason is i don't think i could bring a life into a world that is so messed up. It seems that the world becomes a worse place every day, wars, recession, more crime, job are hard to come by, the cost of living is so high, famine and enviromental problems. Not to mention many places are already over populated and thousands are starving.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Too late for me. Im pregnant. lol. But yes, I have always wanted a family of my own. Other peoples kids freak me out and Im having one of my own? LOL. Im finding all the emotional and financial preparations mean nothing in the end and that pregnancy is nothing like you imagined.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I love children. They are like...I know a lot of people have problems with them but I have a very positive energy towards them. They're fascinating and messy and have the greatest laughs. ^__^ I don't want to give birth to any kids but I have a strong desire to adopt (3 to 5 year olds, not babies). I, of course, would not have kids if my significant other was greatly against it. I plan on working with kids so as long as they're in my life I'll be happy. I'd love to raise a couple though. :yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I think most guys do want kids. Maybe not SA guys though but most outgoing ones seem to but they want their own kids. I have one and dont plan on having anymore cause I'm not getting married or anything again.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Aurora said:


> Too late for me. Im pregnant. lol. But yes, I have always wanted a family of my own. Other peoples kids freak me out and Im having one of my own? LOL. Im finding all the emotional and financial preparations mean nothing in the end and that pregnancy is nothing like you imagined.


LOL I'm not crazy about most other peoples kids either. You'll see though that's its different when its your own kid


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Breakfast0fChampions said:


> I do want children. I think two would be manageable as well as more fun than one.
> 
> I don't want a husband/long-time partner. Or at least right now the thought of one makes me nauseated.


I know how you feel on the partner. I only want one kid though, I think it'll make us closer. I'm an only child and was always close to my mom. I think itd have been different if she'd had more kids and I'm glad I was an only child. LOL 
Plus I never wanna go through the pregnancy, weight gain, sickness, labor and no-sleep, again.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, but not now of course. I wouldn't have any unless I was sure I was ready to take care of them financially and provide a stable home.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

None of my own, no. I've known that since I was a kid.

I'm open to the idea of adopting or being a foster parent one day though.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm totally open to the idea of having some of my own and/or adopting one day.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I have never wanted children. I'm not passing my screwed up genes on and I can't handle that kind of responsibility. If I had to care for and worry about a child I'd probably lose my sanity.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't want to have kids, don't even want to get married. However, if for some reason my mind changes in the future and I have a son or daughter, I'll know how to raise him/her, because of all the mistakes my parents made in raising me.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm indifferent about it, when I'm older and in a stable living situation, financially and emotionally stable, in a relationship for more then ten years then maybe, then again I do not want to treat a child the way my father and sister do so....I don't maybe maybe not.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

The idea of having sex with someone whom I am head over heels in love with, and the two of us together creating another human that is perfectly half of her and perfectly half of me...well, that idea makes me want to have kids.
Just don't want to have kids in the wrong situation, financially, emotionally, etc.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I want kids...their awesome!, some people on here like pets for different reasons but mostly because they are always there for you...I think its the same with kids, I've had a little bro I've helped take care of and it gives me some motivation to force myself and get out there when its needed (similar to some people getting dogs to have a motivation to do some exercise...not that I'm comparing kids to dogs.. :S lol, but its like mutually helping each other), plus kids have a genuine personality unlike adults, as in...they dont have any hidden agendas and are bluntly honest about their feelings towards you.

argh, this is starting to sound pedo'ish :|


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

yes

Hopefully i'll be rich enough that i can hire a nanny so that whenever i get annoyed with them i'll just send them away with her lol and they won't call me mum but madame instead haha

although other people's kids really annoy me, i often end up kneeing some poor kid in the face without knowing he'd there because his mum walking a mile in front of him.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes and no. I like kids and would like to experience what it is like to be a parent. I'd also like to continue our family's genes. On my dad's side, there are tons of family members, but there are very few remaining on my mother's side. Of my great-great grandfather's decendents, only myself and a couple of girls who are my 3rd cousins are still living.

On the other hand, I sometimes think that our country may become overpopulated and also question the longterm financial stability of our nation. I also worry about my personal financial situation, although I'm doing far better financially than many people who already have children, so I guess if they can get by, I can too.

If I do have children, I only want one or two.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

I totally want kids of my own one day. 
I just hope I can find a nice guy who would actually want to have children with me.


----------



## 00Athena00 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have no strong desire for children, I never have. I don't believe that I have any kind of duty or obligation to procreate. The human race isn't going to be any worse off if I die a genetic death. It's such a struggle just to meet my own basic needs, I can't imagine taking responsibility for a child.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Do I want to be someone's slave? um...no


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i think i do want kids now. for several weeks now ive been picking up my girlfriends daughter from school every friday. been sick (halloween week) so i missed out last friday. on sat my girlfriend showed me a letter her daughter made:


> Dear G****o, 10/30/09
> 
> I love you a lot. You are the best. Do you love me? I like you a lot. Do you like flowers? I haven't seen you in a while. What are you going to be for haloween? Your girlfriend misses you to. I like your house. Do you like church?
> 
> A****a



thats just too adorable for words.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Great. said:


> I've heard a few people say that a lot of guys don't want kids but I haven't really found that to be the case from guys I've talked to. So here's a nice scientific poll to find out for sure.
> 
> No kids for me, thanks.


from asking around people in my age group, i'd say it's about equal for girls and guys who say they want kids eventually.

for me, i don't see myself as being the mother type and it's not something that i actually think of when i imagine any vague long-term plans or my future in the next couple decades. in fact, i don't think i ever have and the closest i see myself to being with kids is if my brother were to become a father some day.

i'm not sure why exactly, besides general lack of interest i feel like i lack a lot of those possibly innate mother qualities that my female relatives have always naturally had. who knows, i could change drastically but its not something i concern myself with. although i know itd be incredibly disappointing for my parents and relatives if i didn't have a child so i keep my mouth shut about this.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

pokeherpro said:


> The idea of having sex with someone whom I am head over heels in love with, and the two of us together creating another human that is perfectly half of her and perfectly half of me...well, that idea makes me want to have kids.
> Just don't want to have kids in the wrong situation, financially, emotionally, etc.


i can see that being one of the few reasons i'd want to have a chlid as well.

at the same time i really would not want to pass on my genes. they are tainted and i cannot stand just the thought of watching my child grow up and constantly waiting and being hyperaware of the potential first signs of a mental illness. ugh. i've always liked the idea of adopting and would prefer that.



nubly said:


> i think i do want kids now. for several weeks now ive been picking up my girlfriends daughter from school every friday. been sick (halloween week) so i missed out last friday. on sat my girlfriend showed me a letter her daughter made:
> [/FONT]
> thats just too adorable for words.


oh god, so cute.







that would warm my heart if i got a letter like that


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I really don't know. I can't see myself as ever being very motherly and the loss of independence, added responsibility for another human being and so on, that having a child may result in scares me. Yet I do ocassionally become broody about babies (we were sitting on the bus the other day and the sight of my boyfriend, who's quite a big guy, sitting next to a teeny little baby made me go a little mushy inside) especially as the idea of having kids doesn't seem to scare my boyfriend into running off to the hills... like someone else said, the idea of creating a new life together with someone you love and trust sometimes makes me excited at the possibility. 

I'm still so young that I don't know what I'll feel like in 5, 10, 15 years time. One thing I know for certain though is that if I ever do have a child, it would certainly be after I've worked through my most problematic issues at least and have become more confident in and comfortable with myself. The way I am now, I just don't think I would want to bring another life into the world when I can barely scrape through life just looking after myself, it just wouldn't be fair on the child. As well as being emotionally stable I'd also want to be financially secure and to have been and lived with my partner for a good long time.

On the other hand, I do kind of like the thought of being an old spinster with a house full of cats.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Already have a kid.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Not that the opportunity would ever present itself, but I am the absolute last person in the world who should ever have children. It would be tantamount to child abuse to pass these genes on, not to mention I am emotionally crippled and can barely survive myself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm fairly positive I don't want kids. I don't want to pass on my horrible genes anyway. I'll pass on my jeans, how's that?
I dislike when people expect me to want children because I'm able to reproduce. I wouldn't make a good mother, I don't think. Nor do I want to be one. I never felt any sort of motherly instict around kids. I don't even make a good babsitter - I'm too much of a pushover.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

nubly said:


> i think i do want kids now. for several weeks now ive been picking up my girlfriends daughter from school every friday. been sick (halloween week) so i missed out last friday. on sat my girlfriend showed me a letter her daughter made:
> [/FONT]
> thats just too adorable for words.


Awww


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I'm fairly positive I don't want kids. I don't want to pass on my horrible genes anyway. I'll pass on my jeans, how's that?
> I dislike when people expect me to want children because I'm able to reproduce. I wouldn't make a good mother, I don't think. Nor do I want to be one. I never felt any sort of motherly instict around kids. I don't even make a good babsitter - I'm too much of a pushover.


That expectation is really unfair, I know a few girls who don't want children and it seems the pressure on women is so much greater. People are so patronising about it too, always insisting that "You'll change your mind" :roll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

GordonGecko said:


> That expectation is really unfair, I know a few girls who don't want children and it seems the pressure on women is so much greater. People are so patronising about it too, always insisting that "You'll change your mind" :roll


Yeah, I've definitely heard that line before.
If I ever did change my mind, it would still be selfish of me to have children if I couldn't support them.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm a guy who wants kids. My number-one goal in life is to one day be married and have a family. To me, this is far more important than making tons of money and being a slave to your career.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I will never understand why people would want them in the first place. I look at kids as the worst STD of all.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I do want someone to carry on my genes, yes. On the other hand though, I think I am too weird and plus, I will probably be extremely conscious of my behaviour and bringing up kids will probably be like trying to follow a set of instructions rather than natural rearing. Also, I probably lack the range of emotions and empathy needed to bring up kids.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

steelmyhead said:


> don't want. but it's a moot point anyways :|


This, sadly.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

No I never want kids.
I only have three of them.


----------



## Zombie Sheep (Oct 3, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


> I will never understand why people would want them in the first place. I look at kids as the worst STD of all.


Lol! As a feller who desperately wants the little blighters but who'll never have them, that helped cheer me up. Cheers.

I voted yes, I want kids. Fact is though, unless I become a sperm donor it ain't gonna happen. I'm not breeding any time soon, and I doubt they let trampy-looking single men with mental health problems adopt. So, whatever, basically.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't want kids, mainly because they're so expensive to raise. I also don't think I'd make a great father, or I don't want to commit 20 years of my life.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

Life is an incurable sexually transmitted disease that has a fatality rate of 100%...either way, I still want kids though...would take my mind of being so self centered with my problems and have some other responsibility.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Lovesick Loner said:


> I'm a guy who wants kids. My number-one goal in life is to one day be married and have a family. To me, this is far more important than making tons of money and being a slave to your career.


I feel the same.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I would say yes if I didn't worry about my own ability to be a good parent. I just don't want to raise children to have the same problems I do.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

No. My generation of my family is fairly messed up. I don't want that to spread to another human being. My dad should never have had kids, I don't think I should either.


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

Nope. I'm a lone wolf. I never want to drop an anchor. Kids are the biggest, heaviest anchor imaginable.


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

i'm about 99% sure i don't want kids. i'm almost 25 and have never wanted them. some chicks just weren't meant to be mothers! i don't have it in me. at all. and i don't *want* to have it in me! lol


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I answered "undecided".

I would say 'no' because I really don't want to curse a kid with SA, but maybe in the future they'll find some way to screen the SA gene out.

As far as my wants go, I could take it either way. If it weren't for SA, it would simply depend on whether I happen to fall head over heels in love with some girl who wants kids.

I do think I could raise a kid reasonably well.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell no!!!!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

After waking up to the sound of people's kids shrieking the day away outside my window every weekend, I can't begin to imagine why people want to sacrifice a couple of decades of their life plus huge amounts of money to raising a kid. If it only took an hour and $2 I'd probably still decline.

If I ever feel a parenting instinct, I'll get a cat. Softer, cuter, quieter, cheaper, so much quicker to learn the litterbox than kids are to be potty trained, much more independent and easier to look after, and they do considerably less damage to the world than humans. Plus I'd relate to a cat better than a human, never have understood humans.


----------



## elemental (Nov 22, 2009)

I have no idea! If I have any it'll be at least two probably more though.

BTW:
Kids cost around a $200,000 dollars from birth to college (not counting college): http://moneycentral.msn.com/content/CollegeandFamily/Raisekids/P37245.asp


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

I ****ing hate kids.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Definitely not.


----------



## cmrain (Dec 13, 2009)

I have never wanted children. 

As mentioned already, finding a partner can be challenging on the surface. Many people either want children or are not sure. I am 30. I expect age to help with this. People have a way of making up their minds about what they don't want out of their life as time goes by.


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I definitely want kids.

Why? I couldn't tell you. I just know that I do...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I might not want some right tomorrow - I don't feel ready.
But it's my dream that in time I'll find a girl, settle down and have kids.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't want kids, but my boyfriend does.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

I LOVE babies !!







Whenever I see a baby, I get a strong desire to protect and take care of him/her. BUT according to my mom, I need a female and a special hug to get one ? I'm a little fuzzy about the details....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

At one time, i was a ****ty parent, but now I think I'd be pretty good at it, and it's still a possibility, but unfortunately none of the other ingredients I'd want for my child's family are in place. Ah well, time was never on my side.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe someday, but not any time soon. I have already helped raise one of my nephews and there is nothing better than watching a kid grow and learn.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hell no, I could never live with myself if i passed on any of my problems to any offspring i had......plus i dont like kids anyway....


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I said yes but you never know what's gonna happen.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

_I am a girl and I want kids._


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Im a girl and I do want kids..But not until Im in my 30s


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

No.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i have two kids there my life but are alot of stress but i wouldnt change a thing, its best to talk and think for along time before you decide to have kids but that is not always the case most people dont plan on having kids but still do


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

I just want a wife and then I will be happy with whatever decision she makes.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, and I would love to adopt. I'm not sure I want to actually be pregnant.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a kid... I don't want anymore so I voted no.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Yes, and I would love to adopt. I'm not sure I want to actually be pregnant.


that's a good decision lol


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I wouldn't mind 1 or 2 but I couldn't handle any more than that.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Nah. I'd raise a terrible kid.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't know. I am worried I won't be strong enough for any kids that I have. I can't stand the thought of another generation being brought up with a weak and dysfunctional parent and then suffering for it. It would break my heart if my kids ended up suffering what I have had to.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe when I'm in my 30s. I can't possibly see how I can be a father right now. It's hard enough taking care of myself. But someday, yeah, I can see it happening.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

No way in hell will I ever have a kid.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I hate kids (especially lately), so no thank you.


----------



## MoonAngel (May 3, 2010)

Olazet91 said:


> Nah. I'd raise a terrible kid.


Same here... I'm a very irresponsible person and therefore I will fail as a parent. Plus, the thought of pregnancy and the pain during childbirth makes my hair stand on end!

And I don't like kids too..


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont want kids.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I think so.


----------

